# bully scholarship edition instaling problem



## kdyzapra (Jul 1, 2010)

can anyone pleeeeaaaassssse help me? imhaving problems here when i openthe cd theres an application called setup.exe so i clicked it but after around 3 seconds it said "1155: file COCUME~1\CYBERR\LOCALS~1\TEMP\IXP000 Scholarship edition.msi not found but i actually have that file bully scholarship edition.msi in the cd pleease i really need help the cd was from a friend i scannedit no virus please help thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

kdyzapra said:


> the cd was from a friend i scanned it no virus


Is it an original retail CD or a backup copy?


----------



## Bonkskey (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to know to the solution to this as well; I'm having the same problem.


----------



## InternetGhost (Feb 13, 2011)

hey, i have a solution.

1. Run setup.exe (Don't close it!)
2. Go to C:\Documents and Settings\yourusername\Temp\
3. Copy the folder called "IXP000.TMP"
4. Paste this folder in the folder "Temp"
5. Exit the setup.exe
6. Rename the pasted folder to "IXP000.TMP" (It may have another name, because you pasted it in the same folder as the folder "IXP000.TMP". Now setup.exe removed his "IXP000.TMP" and you can rename the pasted folder)
7. Copy ALL files and folders from the disk
8. Paste them in our folder "IXP000.TMP"
9. Start setup.exe FROM OUR FOLDER "IXP000.TMP"
10. Install and play!


----------

